# Angranthes Grandalena



## Fabrice (Jun 29, 2011)

Aeranthes grandiflora x Angraecum magdalenae

An hybrid bought in 2009 to Jerry Fisher. I was impatient to bloom it, I'm not dissapointed. For me, It's really a wonderful hybrid.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 29, 2011)

A beautiful cross!!!! What size are the flowers and for how long do they bloom? Jean


----------



## Shiva (Jun 29, 2011)

Very, very beautiful. How big is the plant?


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 29, 2011)

Very very nice ! How is the fragrance ?


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 29, 2011)

:clap::clap: with those parents I'd expect no less! :drool::drool:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2011)

Evergreen said:


> Very very nice ! How is the fragrance ?



Yes!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice flower!!!!!


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks to all!

Flower size is 9cms, leaf span 35cms.

The fragrance is like magdalenae, but lighter. Thre's something like clove.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2011)

thanx. so you grow it in shade?


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 29, 2011)

Wonderful, star shape!


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 29, 2011)

No, light is like a cattleya but maybe is it a little too much. I'm not sure.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2011)

Must not be too much -- the bloom is beautiful!


----------

